# Good news - but im a bit distracted



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Welcome Releena Joy Naus 5/26/2011 12:31am

[attachment=0:35jok5g5]IMG_0156.JPG[/attachment:35jok5g5]

Its my very own NIECE Im so excited :stars: :stars:

So Im a bit distracted to say the least this morning. I was up all night and didnt get home till 6am! Still no sleep :sleeping:

Going to take my brother to the bus stop and then go feed goats and head to bed

:birthday: happy birthday little one


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Congrats Stacey, I remember when I got my first nephew oh how I loved him. It was an exciting time. Beautiful baby.


----------



## mabeane (Nov 6, 2010)

Wonderful! New babies are over the top. Congratulations Auntie!


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! How fun and she is beautiful!!!!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

:leap: :leap: Congratulations on the new addition.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Congrats Auntie Stacey!!!!! They are so much fun, especially when you can play with and spoil them rotten and then send them home 

Love the pic!


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

:leap: Happy New Aunt Day :stars:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

CONGRATS! :stars: :stars: :stars: How awesome! Nieces are super! And she is gorgeous!


----------



## Subgoat Girls (May 8, 2011)

Congratulations Stacey!! So exciting!!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Awwwwe, she is beautiful!!! Congrats to mom & dad, and of course auntie Stacy!!! Enjoy, they grow up waaaaay to fast!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

That is great news! Hope you get a good sleep too! It's very cool you were there.

Jan


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

That is so exciting. I have no Neices but I have 6 Nephews. My daughter is the only girl in the family. 

I see some spoiling that will be happening.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thank you all :grouphug:

Releena is the first girl born into our family in 22 1/2 years! Yup spoiling is so going to happen!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...she is adorable....what a joyful occasion.....congrats.... :leap: :thumb: :hi5: :hug:


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Wow 22.5 years that is a long time. Our family has mostly girls and just a few boys here and there. Congrats! It does make for a long night, but sleep worth missing. Congrats!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:stars: 
Congrats!!! 
She looks beautiful and you look so happy holding her!
I love her name!
:dance:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Aww that is so exciting!! Congrats!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations on the new little miracle :kidred: 

You are going to be way beyond distracted! I am so in love my nephew and my niece( my ONLY ones) that my heart swells everytime I think of them or see them  

She has a beautiful name too :hug:


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

Congratulations!! How wonderful to have a little niece to spoil. :applaud:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks  Im gont to see her in about an hour and a half  bringing my grandmom and brother.

her name was given to her by her Daddy


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: :hi5: :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Congrats I still remember when my first niece was born almost 14 years ago. They are truely a blessing I now have 5 nieces and 3 nephews but that is only out of 4 of my siblings I still have 3 siblings plus me to go so my parents will be spoiled with a ton of grand kids. Don't ever take a moment with them for granite they grow so fast. Before you know it they are 14 and you want them to be little kids again.


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Congrats! What a pretty little girl!!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww Congrats Stacey! How exciting!!!


----------



## coltrule (Mar 24, 2011)

oh she is CUTE. My cousin is having a boy in Augest. going to her babyshower in 2 weeks . My sister got married last year..and there still building their house..but they want to have kids. i can't wait till the day


----------

